# Rest in Peace Bill Eckett



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Bill Eckett passed away this morning. 

Bill welcomed me to the sport. 

I pre-National trained with Bill, Bobby George, and Bill Fabian at the 2003 National Retriever Championship in Oakdale, California, in several pre-National groups for the National Amateur Retriever Championships, and in the pre-National group for the 2011 National Retriever Championship in 2011. 

I was never Bill's client, but he treated me as though I were one. He gave freely of his time and advice throughout our relationship. I remember running Mootsie at dusk in the 9th series of the 2011 National Amateur in Ronan with Bill in the gallery, cheering us on.

Bill was also a tremendous competitor. I remember judging an Open at West Nebraska in 2007. Bill entered the fourth series, battered and bruised. But, he hung tough and the dogs ahead of him started falling by the wayside. Bill took second that weekend, a tribute to his will and refusal to give up. 

Bill was also a gracious competitor, who always thanked the judges, congratulated others who had done better than him, and never displayed disappointment or anger when I saw him. 

I will miss him.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

So sad to hear of his passing. RIP Bill!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

We ran in the same venue but not the same class. Bill even while busy during or after a trial he always made time to talk. He also trained many of the Champions of my friends. I as well as many will miss him. RIP Bill.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Sad Day, we lost a great one. RIP Bill.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

A true gentleman and one of the most respected professionals in the FT community. 
My condolences to Becky and their children, and Bill's extended family of clients, students and close friends.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

My condolences to Bill's family. Always a gracious man....


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

So very sad to hear about Bill. I first met Bill when he was a very young pro and was running what was called the desert circuit in Arizona and Southern California. He was a rosy cheeked young man who had a great sense of humor combined with great dog sense. Always kind, more than helpful, and just by watching him run his dogs, you could learn so much. He will be greatly missed by so many and a major loss to the sport. 

My heart goes out to Becky, to his children and to his very dear friends.

Glenda


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

This is very sad news. I will have my own memories of Bill Eckett - someone who made a big impression on me in many ways.



The first Open I judged was with Mitch Patterson. We had a very challenging water blind. Lots of distance and plenty of suction towards the end to pull dogs offline. Many dogs did not pass that blind. I don't recall Bill losing a single dog on that blind - and he was using the orange "answer" whistle, while everyone else was using green monsters and Dallassassees. When I asked Bill about it - and commented that I was impressed his dogs were so responsive at those distances to that whistle. He responded that many clients, he had found, were not effective at producing enough air pressure to get good performance out of the bigger whistles - so he used one that his clients could use.
Bill won that Open and the owner of the dog was in cancer recovery - and it was a very nice touch for her to have a happy weekend.



Bill was humble and radiated good sportsmanship and fairness to others. He demonstrated no ego.



I had a chance to tour Tommy Sorenson's facility shortly after his passing. There was a really nice framed picture of three guys in their FT coats. Tommy Sorenson was in his prime. Next to Tommy was, I think, Cotton Pershall. Then there was a baby-faced youngster with a big smile. I had to ask John Gassner who that was - it was Bill Eckett. I think about that photo often. I hope it's still around - and it deserves to hang on the wall at Sorenson's kennel.

My condolences to the Eckett family and all who knew, loved, and spent time with Bill Eckett.

Sincerely, Chris


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Sincere condolences to Bill's family and friends. Long ago when I was much youngeer I worked up the nerve to call the "famous" pro Bill Eckett to inquire about breeding my hunt test female to one of his big dogs. I thought the conversation would be short and maybe not sweet but he gave me all the time in the world and it made a lasting impression on me. Wish more could be like him!! Godspeed Bill!!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Rest in Peace Bill,
You were one of the great ones among many that have strived to do what you have accomplished.
I was never a client of yours, but I had the fortune of being able to train and enjoy your company for 3 National Amateur pre-national training groups. Like Ted had stated earlier, you treated everyone like they were your clients with advice and support. 
This game was always as it should be "About The Dogs" for you.
I think the biggest testament to your hard work and dedication to this game reflects in many of your clients that I have became good friends with over the years. These folks have the highest respect and admiration for you and would walk thru fire to protect the honor and memory of their pro.
You have fought a long hard battle with dignity and pride. 

I send my condolences to Becky, her children and everyone's lives you have touched,
Randy


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I did not know Bill , but I do know cancer sucks.... Rest in Peace Bill


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Bill was one of the truly good guys. He will be greatly missed. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

My heart and prayers go to Bill's loved ones, both family and friends.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Steve Cote and I were judging a 120 dog Open at the Coastal Bend trial and we came into the water blind with way too many dogs. We set up a brutal blind that had a retired poison bird. The dog had to handle away from the poison bird which was readily apparent to the dogs if they got that far. It was lying on white dirt. Their was a huge crosswind left to right, away from the bird. Dogs had to negotiate a small stream to get to the point where the dog needed to cast into the wind, after having passed the poison bird. Once the dog got in, it had to be put back on a raised point and cast off into open water. Then the survivors had to go pick up the poison bird.

The first 12 dogs failed it miserably. Several of Farmer and Rorem's dogs that were not ready for that blind, Mosher's dogs and others. Steve wanted to scrap it, and I wanted to keep it. We argued about it for several dogs and I looked back in the holding blind and Bill Eckett was standing there with one of his better bullets. I said, " Hell, we gotta at least let Eckett run it". So he did and did a fine job. We kept the blind.

As the blind progressed the handlers needed to get left to catch a dog from getting lost to the right, but there was a stream there. Danny Farmer asked me if he could go into it to handle his dogs. I said "knock yourself out" and Danny and Dave both had wet britches trying to keep dogs in the blind. Bill ran it with four dogs and never got wet. At the awards ceremony he looked to Danny and Dave and said', "you boys been fishing today or what". We all laughed. 

A good story and memory of Bill Eckett.


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh my, I miss Bill and all the good he brought to the sport. I first met him in the late 90s. He had a young dog of mine while I was stationed in Hawaii. While I liked his dog work I thought even more of his family. His two kids came out and threw birds for me while I was there visiting from Hawaii. The kids had just gotten home from school and were out helping me. Later, he came up to me at the national ameture in New York, Batavia, in 2004. We visited during a very difficult 5th series. He said he honestly didn't know the best way to go about it. I very much appreciated his honesty and encouragement.

We lost a good man.

Ronan Bill


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

A great on is gone. Rest in peace, Bill.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I met Billy when he was 19 and a new hire by Jim Swan. He was a consummate professional always where he should be when he should be there. His dogs were always attractive to watch and well trained, he was both a gracious winner and loser. He just did his job never trying to influence the judges directly or indirectly. Bill Eckett was a credit to his chosen profession, a top 5 trainer for his career, and a really good guy who many of us will miss.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Whenever our paths crossed he was always gracious and friendly. He will be missed by many. My condolences to his family.


----------



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

This is sad news indeed and condolences to Becky and family. Bill is fondly remembered here in Australia where he and Becky came over and ran two seminars for us. I don't think anyone would argue with the fact that he changed our training methods for ever. In fact only yesterday I copied my seminar notes for a young man just starting off with his first Lab.
RIP Bill. Prue


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Thoughts and prayers to Bill's family and friends! Bill was a very nice man who always had time to answer a question or text I might have. Excellent trainer who's dog's always looked very good! All around very good guy, will miss seeing him and visiting with him at trials or at meals after trials. God Speed Bill!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Very sorry for the loss to his family, friends, acquaintances, & those whose life he touched throughout The FT Game. A nice gentleman he was.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I never met Bill but I knew his reputation. Based on comments from people I respect in the field trial game, I know the game lost a fine individual.

My condolences to his family and friends.

Cancer is a four letter word.


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

Very Sad to hear the news. We lost a Gentleman Trainer. My condolences to Becky, the family and friends.
RIP Bill

Bill C.


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Appreciation & thanks to Carol Beck and Judy Martin.

Link - http://www.dailystarjournal.com/obituaries/article_c9529c05-b77a-5a10-a23f-ab3f2fdbfd9f.html

Heartfelt Condolences to Becky, the family and all clients and friends.

God speed, Bill Eckett.

Bill Connor


----------



## dogdaddy (Jul 19, 2009)

We lost a great one. He will be missed by many. I have been to Blackwater many times for tests and training and hope the operation continues. Condolences to Becky and family. RIP Bill Eckett.


----------

